# Anyone Heard of Vacationsdigest.com???



## sherilah (Mar 27, 2012)

I just received a phone call from vacations digest.com.  It's a company that claims they can rent out our timeshare, but they are NOT a listing company.  

Has anyone heard of them or had any experience with them?  

Thanks!

Sheri


----------



## Pedro (Mar 27, 2012)

Did they ask for any money upfront?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 27, 2012)

*Another Episode In The Bamboozle & Hornswoggle Saga.*




sherilah said:


> I just received a phone call from vacations digest.com.  It's a company that claims they can rent out our timeshare, but they are NOT a listing company.
> 
> Has anyone heard of them or had any experience with them?


Sounds familiar. 

Click here for more. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sherilah (Mar 27, 2012)

The woman claimed they are a reputable company, that's been around for two years.  She did not give me the price, but said there was some sort of fee to join.  She sounded older, very professional, but sounded questionable.  I mentioned TUG, and she said to go ahead and do my research, blah blah blah.....

I told her that their website wasn't very informative......


----------



## clsmit (Mar 29, 2012)

To quote Monty Python, "Run Away, Run Away".  There are so many other options to rent a week that using an upfront fee company isn't needed.


----------



## jarta (Mar 29, 2012)

Zamiroddin Kazi
His company joined the Orlando Regional Chamber of Commerce in January, 2012.  Might have been a new company then.  Could be older.  No Internet presence except for web site.

http://www.orlando.org/mo/index.php...&srctype=detail&category=Headlines&refno=3805  (Arranged alphabetically)

http://www.orlando.org/mo/index.php?src=directory&view=company&refno=1989461&srctype=company_detail  (Company detail)

Salty


----------



## exernancy (May 1, 2012)

*Vacations Digest*

I have received numerous calls this week from vacations digest.  They claim they can guarantee to rental my Orlando timeshare.  They have lots of conferences in Orlando and need my weeks.  They claim they will pay me in 7-10 days and guarantee rental, but I need to pay registration fee first.  Anyone dealt with them?  vacationsdigest.com  Site looks decent.  Don't want to pay up front, even if guaranteed to rent.


----------



## alohakevin (May 1, 2012)

exernancy said:


> I have received numerous calls this week from vacations digest.  They claim they can guarantee to rental my Orlando timeshare.  They have lots of conferences in Orlando and need my weeks.  They claim they will pay me in 7-10 days and guarantee rental, but I need to pay registration fee first.  Anyone dealt with them?  vacationsdigest.com  Site looks decent.  Don't want to pay up front, even if guaranteed to rent.



If they guarantee rental why dont they deduct membership fee out of monies owed you for use of your property?


----------



## VacationForever (May 1, 2012)

"RUN".  I do not trust the company or the likes of it, period.  If it sounds too good to be true then it must be too good to be true.


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2012)

Reputable rental agents charge a fee after the timeshare rents.  Anyone who charges a large upfront fee, makes their money on the upfront fee.


----------



## jarta (Jun 12, 2012)

Nancy, Nancy, Nancy,

"Disclosure
Vacations Digest, LLC (VD) is a for sale by owner and for rent by owner *marketing and advertising company*. VD uses various marketing techniques to bring buyers, renters, and sellers together, and offers a service to timeshare owners who wish to rent or sell their timeshare properties. The Vacations Digest Marketing and Advertising *package rate is $1299.00 (USD) Per Property*.

Advertising and Marketing fees are *due upon activation of services by Vacations Digest*. Owners have a right to a refund of the advertising fee if they provide written notice to Vacations Digest to 1507 S. Hiawassee Rd. Suite 114, Orlando, FL 32835 or Via Email to support@vacationsdigest.com. Written notice must be sent within three (3) business days upon receipt of confirmation from VD. Confirmation will be sent to customer after payment is submitted and signed contract is received. Property will be listed within 72 hours of voice recorded payment authorization and verification. Initial term of advertising is ninety (90) days. Vacations Digest will continue advertising the property at no additional cost  until the property is rented or sold upon written or verbal notification.*Owners notification regarding any requested extension must be received by Vacations Digest prior to the end of the ninety (90) day period and prior to the expiration of each ninety (90) day period thereafter*.

Vacations Digest, LLC does not provide or engage in real estate broker services. Because Vacations Digest, LLC does not provide real estate services, Vacations Digest, LLC has itself sold zero (0) timeshare Properties. Additionally, Vacations Digest, LLC clients have offline sales generated by offers directly to the owner, Vacations Digest, LLC is unaware of the exact percentage of offers to sales.Vacations Digest, LLC has no knowledge regarding the average success rate of listings to sales because Vacations Digest, LLC is not involved in any negotiations relative to the sale, rental, closing or procurement of buyers of timeshare interests. There is no guarantee that any particular timeshare interest can be rented or sold at any particular price or within any particular time. *Any offers submitted by prospective buyers utilizing Vacations Digest, LLC’ s advertising will be promptly forwarded to the timeshare owner.* Upon receipt of an offer, the timeshare owner can choose to handle the transaction on his/her own or retain an independent broker/closing company."

http://www.vacationsdigest.com/disclosure/

Isn't $1,299.00 *upfront* a little steep for posting an ad on a web site?   Salty


----------



## steve estvanik (Jul 23, 2012)

*more vacation digest scams*

erica kay
vacation digest


violated do not call list
listed as 'private caller ' on caller id


321 710 0032
unsolicited call using the 'rent your timeshare' scam that asks people to pay upfront for this comapny to advertise owner's timeshare.  they claim to already have companies ready to rent


more on these scams:
http://cascoly.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-sell-your-timeshare-property


----------



## glory (Jan 31, 2014)

*they are scammers*



jarta said:


> Nancy, Nancy, Nancy,
> 
> "Disclosure
> Vacations Digest, LLC (VD) is a for sale by owner and for rent by owner *marketing and advertising company*. VD uses various marketing techniques to bring buyers, renters, and sellers together, and offers a service to timeshare owners who wish to rent or sell their timeshare properties. The Vacations Digest Marketing and Advertising *package rate is $1299.00 (USD) Per Property*.
> ...



they got me a lady named Lorraine Gonzales this was the second company the first company was Universal Timeshare I got my money back form my back I kept the contract,
This ;ady called me in July very pushy told me about the company etc. I told her no she told me I could get my 1,000. back form the back.
she gave me a contract guaranteeing if they didn't sell the timeshare by 12/13 they company would buy it. 
I rec a call from this lady during the holidays. she called left a frantic message " I have a firm offer call me back as soon as possisble"!. I did her voice mail was full. I waited until yesterday call the company. to see when would the sell take place. A arrogant kid told me we don't buy time shares. 

"we posted it until 10/13" 699.00 for 3 mos? He yelled I yelled
  this Lorraine Gonzales number was disconnected.
 1/7/14 .I was told today she no longer work there. 
 we had words they are liars and crooks. I will report them BBB & I will inform my Bank again.....
THese people will have the Feds on them very soon I will make sure of it. 
THe last company Universal disconnected their numbers & called me again,w a different name. The FEDS did shut them down one locations. 
RUN FROM THEM!!!


----------



## glory (Jan 31, 2014)

*yep run from them*



sherilah said:


> The woman claimed they are a reputable company, that's been around for two years.  She did not give me the price, but said there was some sort of fee to join.  She sounded older, very professional, but sounded questionable.  I mentioned TUG, and she said to go ahead and do my research, blah blah blah.....
> 
> I told her that their website wasn't very informative......




that sound like the ;lady that got me Lorraine Gonzales... 
she told me how to get my money form the last company......


----------

